# Posti secondo anello arancio



## Guglielmo90 (4 Luglio 2017)

Quest'anno vorrei fare l'abbonamento allo stadio al secondo anello arancio. Chi ha più esperienza sa dirmi quale settore e fila è meglio scegliere? Vorrei evitare di avere ad esempio, la sbarra davanti.


----------



## diavolo (4 Luglio 2017)

Se vai su sansiro . Net hai la possibilità di cliccare sui vari settori dello stadio e vedere la visuale del campo.


----------



## Smarx10 (4 Luglio 2017)

Evita le prime 4-5 file, se ti metti in mezzo a un settore di solito è meglio.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (4 Luglio 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Evita le prime 4-5 file, se ti metti in mezzo a un settore di solito è meglio.



Si, infatti, più che altro dal sito non capisco se ci sono sbarre o altro davanti.


----------



## SecondoRosso (4 Luglio 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Quest'anno vorrei fare l'abbonamento allo stadio al secondo anello arancio. Chi ha più esperienza sa dirmi quale settore e fila è meglio scegliere? Vorrei evitare di avere ad esempio, la sbarra davanti.



Dalla fila 9 in su per non avere la visuale ostacolata dalla sbarra, tra l'altro allo stesso prezzo ti consiglio il secondo anello rosso perché molto spesso capita di avere il sole che picchia addosso al secondo arancio, poi decidi te...


----------



## Milo (5 Luglio 2017)

Dalla sesta/settima fila non hai problemi di sbarre


----------



## Guglielmo90 (12 Luglio 2017)

Grazie per le risposte!
Ma per caso qualcun altro del forum pensa di fare l'abbonamento in questo settore?


----------



## eldero (15 Luglio 2017)

SecondoRosso ha scritto:


> Dalla fila 9 in su per non avere la visuale ostacolata dalla sbarra, tra l'altro allo stesso prezzo ti consiglio il secondo anello rosso perché molto spesso capita di avere il sole che picchia addosso al secondo arancio, poi decidi te...



Esatto concordo


----------



## Jino (15 Luglio 2017)

Salti le prime dieci file e sei tranquillo, più centrale sei meglio è, questo è ovvio. Ma sappi fin d'ora che i posti centrali quasi sicuro verranno confermati dai precedenti abbonati che c'hanno il diritto di prelazione, qualcosa comunque trovi sicuro, saltando ovviamente le prime file per via della sbarra. 

Sul fattore sole è vero che di giorno o tarda serata finchè c'è bella stagione potrebbe darti fastidio.


----------



## SecondoRosso (15 Luglio 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Grazie per le risposte!
> Ma per caso qualcun altro del forum pensa di fare l'abbonamento in questo settore?



Ci sono sempre stato e ci sarò, secondo anello rosso settore 229! Posto migliore in assoluto per visuale e percezione di profondità del campo (effetto visuale tv) tralasciando la tribuna autorità ma di solito riesco ad avere gli inviti solo ai derby.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (15 Luglio 2017)

Facciamo una zona MilanWorld allo stadio


----------



## Jino (16 Luglio 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Grazie per le risposte!
> Ma per caso qualcun altro del forum pensa di fare l'abbonamento in questo settore?



Io niente abbonamento, per quanto mi piacerebbe 3ore e mezza andata, altrettante ritorno sommate ai costi sono numeri da capogiro...non ne ho proprio voglia. Andrò con il Milan club un pò di volte, come sempre.


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (31 Luglio 2017)

SecondoRosso ha scritto:


> Ci sono sempre stato e ci sarò, secondo anello rosso settore 229! Posto migliore in assoluto per visuale e percezione di profondità del campo (effetto visuale tv) tralasciando la tribuna autorità ma di solito riesco ad avere gli inviti solo ai derby.



scusa che fila sei?
lo sto facendo anch'io al 229, ma non sono convinto della fila 1 causa transenne...


----------



## SecondoRosso (31 Luglio 2017)

Jeremy Clarkson ha scritto:


> scusa che fila sei?
> lo sto facendo anch'io al 229, ma non sono convinto della fila 1 causa transenne...



No infatti fila 1 te la sconsiglio... Dalla 8-9 in su e nn hai la transenna davanti agli occhi l'ho scritto qualche post prima...


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Grazie per le risposte!
> Ma per caso qualcun altro del forum pensa di fare l'abbonamento in questo settore?



No, io da semper abbonato In Sud ma se non fossi un "ultras" sicuramente verrei al secondo arancio/rosso


----------

